
Cnt: rkt container build tool - n0rad
https://github.com/blablacar/cnt
======
infodroid
I understand the aesthetic appeal of "cnt" matching the length of "rkt". But I
find the naming of this tool unfortunate and distracts from its value.

~~~
n0rad
We were aware of the problem, but not sure it was such problematic. First
read, first comment comforted us on the fact we definitely had to rename it.
done.

